# permanent tsb sells more non performing home loans



## Brendan Burgess (12 Sep 2019)

Permanent TSB sells NPL portfolio to Lone Star's Start
					

Permanent TSB has agreed to sell another portfolio of non-performing loans to retail credit firm Start Mortgages, in co-operation with LSF Irish Holdings.




					www.rte.ie
				




_Permanent TSB has agreed to sell another portfolio of non-performing loans to retail credit firm Start Mortgages, in co-operation with LSF Irish Holdings.

Both companies are affiliates of Lone Star Funds.

The portfolio, which is made up of 1,422 home mortgages and 510 buy-to-let mortgages, has a net book value of €274m._


----------

